# Watch and Learn



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Watch and Learn : Panel ,Mitered Door Frame how to

Great video plus a 10% off for the tools..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/sp071123.htm





============


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

That's a good one Bob.. thanks for posting it. LOL.. you post title reminded me of a company I used to work for... they didn't think we got enough so they used to have these classes during lunch and called it "Lunch and Learn" 

Corey


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

challagan said:


> That's a good one Bob.. thanks for posting it. LOL.. you post title reminded me of a company I used to work for... they didn't think we got enough so they used to have these classes during lunch and called it "Lunch and Learn"
> 
> Corey


Corey, I sure hope they paid for the meal


----------



## Roefa (Sep 14, 2007)

Thanks, Bob -
Interesting and informative.
But did it sound like his router motor was choking down too much on the wide cuts?
...i.e. is it better to choke down that much or take lighter cuts?

Roger


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

LOL LOL 

We had one like that also called " "Lunch and Nap " and I did it most of the time I would go out to my truck and have lunch and take my 45min.nap..just as soon as I could get the roach coach food down LOL..

The good old days of bad food 

====



==========



challagan said:


> That's a good one Bob.. thanks for posting it. LOL.. you post title reminded me of a company I used to work for... they didn't think we got enough so they used to have these classes during lunch and called it "Lunch and Learn"
> 
> Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Roger

I heard that also , it did sound like the router he was using was to small for the job... 

I think it was of those ,do as I say but don't as I do...

=============



Roefa said:


> Thanks, Bob -
> Interesting and informative.
> But did it sound like his router motor was choking down too much on the wide cuts?
> ...i.e. is it better to choke down that much or take lighter cuts?
> ...


----------

